# East Side Guys Help With Electronics



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

A buddy of mine needs a transducer for an Eagle Fish ID 128.A few years ago I was able to buy a power cord for my Eagle GPS.It came from a supplier on the East side of the state.I can't remember the name of the supplier.If any of you guys know who it might be would like a name and phone number.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I ordered some cables from www.threeriversmarine.net last year and had great service and the best prices I could find on the net...


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

192 kHz Transducers 20°
HS-WSPC	Part #90-67

Found a couple on EBay.


----------

